# Hold That Wacky Pose!



## elsaspet (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, I can deal with this one because it's goofy.  My youngest son wanted to take a picture of me and my son, Paul, but he wanted a goofy one.......


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 8, 2005)

elsaspet, i know your proud...scared...nervous....proud....sick as a dog...proud...

tell your son thank you....and to you...thanks for the sacrifice of giving your son to your country...he will return back, and you can laugh at this pic when he is 40 and your still looking 35.....
bless you and yours....


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 8, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> elsaspet, i know your proud...scared...nervous....proud....sick as a dog...proud...
> 
> tell your son thank you....and to you...thanks for the sacrifice of giving your son to your country...he will return back, and you can laugh at this pic when he is 40 and your still looking 35.....
> bless you and yours....


 
I'm crying now........thank you AprilRaven.  I don't mean that sarcastically.  I really mean it.  That was really a sweet thing to say.


----------



## tkme4ard (Aug 8, 2005)

I recognise those air force blues   good choice!  You both look great but may I please say you don't look old enough to be his mom.  Are you sure your not his sister?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 8, 2005)

Best regards to the Lad, and good luck!! Be strong and take care!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 9, 2005)

Well geez I'm crying now too!  And I second the emotion that AprilRaven so eloquently expressed!!!  Best wishes and btw you don't look a day over 25!!!  : )


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG, you guys are too sweet!  I love this place, and I love my friends here!!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

I think elsaspet is lying to us all...
how can she possibly be over 25??? 

I think your son is doing an awesome thing!  I understand how you feel, but I think it's an amazing thing when someone can do something for another person. Or a whole country in this case! 

I'll be praying for you and your son.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ...I think it's an amazing thing when someone can do something for another person. Or a whole country in this case!
> 
> I'll be praying for you and your son.



More of the same from here.

Good looking kid!


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 9, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> More of the same from here.
> 
> Good looking kid!


 
Yeah, isn't he handsome?  What a wonderful child too.  Ok, I'm crying again.  Damn, I hate this.  Sorry for all the boohoos you guys but it's a pretty emotional time for me at the moment.
That's my baby there in that photo.  My first born.  I won't go to Iraq because I'm too afraid, but he isn't.  We are not political people.  He joined the Air Force to get an edge on life.  But I'm proud to say he is willing to fullfill his commitment as well.
I'm just really scared right now.  Terrified really.  That is my sweet, kind, caring, 140 lb 5'8" son there.  I was tucking him in to bed a year ago.  It breaks your heart as a mother,father, parent to know that they are going somewhere you just can't protect him.  I'd take a bullet for my son.  God forgive any man or woman who would ever cause him pain.  I haven't let go yet.  Can a parent ever let go?
I better sign off because I sound like a crazy person.    Sorry, again, just a really emotional time............
Thank you all so much.  Your words mean more than you know.
Cindy


----------



## Alison (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay, now I'm crying! 

He's doing a wonderful thing and you are a wonderful mother. :love:


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 9, 2005)

That's a mighty-fine ring you've got on that wedding finger of yours! 

I love the shot for the silly factor.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 9, 2005)

great shot of you two Cindy!

how proud can a mother be of her son? i'm sure you've popped every button on your blouse swelling from pride.   no surprise to you, your son is serving our country under the most terrible of conditions, fighting an emeny that does not follow any rules; it's a difficult task. Paul is definitely one tough, strong and brave soldier who obviously loves his country as much as he loves his family...no question a giving and loving human being! i pray for his safety and courage, and give thanks for him and all brave soldiers during these trying times. 

God bless you Paul, you are a TRUE American!


----------

